# Vivarium Thunderstorm!



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

Got my lights programed finally. Had a little thunderstorm today and wanted to share it!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

What lights/hardware are you using? how are you programing them?


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

This is the AI Sol, its actually a reef light but it is working great over my viv! I like the fact that it has a controller that allows you to program the intensity and spectrum of light. The intensity slowly ramps up as the day does on just like in nature. It also follows the lunar schedule with the moon lights, so with a full moon the tank is a little brighter at night and with no moon it is pitch dark. You can program in the probability of a thunderstorm, right now I have it programed so it has a 30% chance each week of a thunderstorm.


----------



## tomer.baron (Jan 31, 2013)

Do you have a mister or rain system in place? My gf got me a light that does the thunderstorm, now I'm obsessed with trying to do a real thunderstorm, maybe even try and throw sound in there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

That is a pretty awesome system! I love the idea

I'm curious, how large is the tank?


----------



## ch3tt (Apr 4, 2012)

This video doesn't really do the storm justice, it makes the lightning look kinda glitchy. In person it looks much better!

Baron: yes i have the exoterra monsoon. I wish i could figure out a way to make the mister come on during the storm, that would be awesome!

FroggyKnight: Thank you! its an exoterra small tall 18x18x24


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

tomer.baron said:


> Do you have a mister or rain system in place? My gf got me a light that does the thunderstorm, now I'm obsessed with trying to do a real thunderstorm, maybe even try and throw sound in there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a youtube floating around with some dude who has just such a setup. I think his tank houses some sort of lizards. It is very cool. 

Say what you will about this sort thing just being a parlor trick for people to look it - but it is very cool.


----------

